# BMD's M5 after a full paint and detail pics and video



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

This is my own E39 m5 which i have owned for over 3 years now,the first couple of years I was getting it all mechanically up to spec ,with this all done now and after it had been corrected a few times now also ,the paint was not great it was good but most panels had a defect of some kind that was beyond detailing and i could never be happy with that.So who can i trust to paint my baby ,there is a local coatchworks that we have done some work for called CRM and there painting was very good and after a conversation with the owner we struck a deal,now my car would be a bit of a fill in time car at the coatchworks when they could fit it in .Well after 12 weeks away it finaly back with a full re paint in carbon black again.New badges ,reg plates and wheel centers to follow.

we pick up the detail after all the machine polishing has been completed ,sorry but no pics of befores but we all know what 3m fc+ trails look like.correction was mostly menzerna 3.02 on a polishing pad with the odd pigs tail removed with menzerna fg500 and purple wool pad and all refined with menzerna po 85 on a 3m finishing pad with extra long burnishing sets :buffer:

a few sun gun shots of the corrected paint



























































































LSP was a wax










wheels were looking a little dull so were clayed and polished by hand



















all plastic trim sealed with Max Protect V1










tail pipes polished










arches dressed with Maxolen










tyres dressed with wolfs blackout










all glass cleaned with Maxolen










all glass sealed with Max Protect glass pro










wheels sealed










tail pipes sealed










door shuts waxed



















engine dressed










interior cleaned ,dusted ,hooverd ,leather cleaned and conditioned














































engine bay dressing almost dry



















now for some finished shots in the studio






































































































































































































































































outside finished shots











































































































































































































































and a small walk around video



Am I happy with the outcome  oh yes

thanks for reading another wrire up from BMD

all comments welcomed

like our facebook page for daily updates and offers

regards 
stevie :thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

one word.........stunning! :thumb:


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Looks great! Hoping my carbon black m5 can look half as nice as yours one day! 

Have the wheels been refurbed?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

jgy6000 said:


> Looks great! Hoping my carbon black m5 can look half as nice as yours one day!
> 
> Have the wheels been refurbed?


yes refurbed 2 years ago with shadow chrome powdercoat but wish I had them painted in shadow chrome rather than the powdercoat as there is a lot of peel in powder coat and kind of ruins the shadow chrome effect


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lovely,think the wheels look a little dark tho imo.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

So much love for these, Would own one know but running costs have put me off for now. Will own one on the future though!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

I love these motors at the best of times but that's just absolutely stunning, cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking work Stevie, despite a few cosmetic hiccups it all came out great in the end after some BMD lovin :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The M5 is looking stunning Stevie! especially after the hours of care and attention you put into it after the re paint :thumb:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Great looking bimmer, congrats!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a damn fine job. Nice car.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mmmm I'll bet she's a goer


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking very very slick Stevie !

What wax did you use ?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought she looked good in the studio ,but the natural light reflections all but blew me away. classic work. She must be approaching magazine feature level now
Daz


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Reflections !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stevie that looks fantastic love an old M5 very nice example know


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

The thing is... I bet the pictures don't do it justice!

Lovely


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

complete work steve.Well-done


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Mmmm I'll bet she's a goer


sure is 400bhp and will spin up in 3rd in the dry!! :doublesho



Monkeyboy said:


> Looking very very slick Stevie !
> 
> What wax did you use ?


ill give you one guess Rubin 



Dift said:


> The thing is... I bet the pictures don't do it justice!
> 
> Lovely


yes it looks better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I own an E39 and this is my dream car full stop. Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

nice work.......straight out of the factory fresh :car:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, as lots do, I absolutely love this model M5! That is a tidy tidy finish! Great work, how do you have your wax blended, for gloss or reflection?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning machine and stunning finish, looks better than when new.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm guessing the pics here do not do it justice, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice. Love this car.:argie: :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Lovely work Steve I love outdoor pictures.

I think time to use my BMD was has come


----------



## Wjhutts (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

HD video of the exhaust is in order Stevie.


Inspired by Bouncers thread


----------

